# Jute bags



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if Rhinestones can be applied to Jute fabric/bags?
I have a picture but I don't know how to insert it, sorry.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Normally the rhinestones can be applied onto the linen fabrics. But the adhesive ability is decided by the fabric structure. If the Jute fabric/bags' surface is a little rough, I'm afraid the rhinestones can not keep in place well on the cloth. so I think it is necessary to insert an image to tell us what the material you talk about. Or you can find a professional store to do a sample test before you decide to start a business based this Jute material.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

kingwoo said:


> Normally the rhinestones can be applied onto the linen fabrics. But the adhesive ability is decided by the fabric structure. If the Jute fabric/bags' surface is a little rough, I'm afraid the rhinestones can not keep in place well on the cloth. so I think it is necessary to insert an image to tell us what the material you talk about. Or you can find a professional store to do a sample test before you decide to start a business based this Jute material.



Thank you King. Guess I will have to find an other avenue as I have pictures but I don't know how to insert.
When I click above insert image it asks me for a URL. I don't have a photo account anywhere except for dropbox


----------



## BlingArtStudios (Jul 26, 2015)

Wish I had seen this post before purchasing 50 black jute bags. LOL Well, it's a done deal so I'll give it a shot anyways and will let you know what happens.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Would love to know Teri, thanks


----------



## BlingArtStudios (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, the bags came in and I did my first test. Just as King said, the rhinestones came off. I raked my nails over the stones, and with each rake I loosened stones until they came off.

BUT, I am not giving up! I have a couple ideas in mind. I purchased blank black jute drawstring backpacks from discountmugs.com. I think they're pretty nice and paid $1.70 each. Item # is TOT3774. 

Anyways, first I'll try washing it. It's really stiff and I'm guessing part of the reason why the rhinestones won't adhere is due to the sizing.

If that doesn't work, I thought about adding a square of fabric to the bag first using fabric adhesive of some sort and then adding the rhinestone transfer to that.

Sounds like a solid theory to me. LOL I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, that would be alot of work to do for an order. Ya think?


----------



## BlingArtStudios (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, I won't know for sure until I see exactly what it takes to make it. If I do it the way I'm thinking, I may be able to add the stones and fabric with adhesive all in one press.

BTW, Plan B (washing the bag) didn't help. The jute is still just as stiff as it was before I washed it. The weave is really loose, so the stones don't have enough to adhere to.

So, Plan C has to work!


----------

